
Student enrollment goals by optimizing your financial aid strategy - 1PlayerOne
https://blogs.sas.com/content/sascom/2017/07/07/optimize-financial-aid-strategy-to-meet-enrollment-goals/
======
1PlayerOne
Do we have anyone HN reader working as quant for these financial aid
optimization corps? Your insights are appreciated.

